# Your Most Accurate Watch?



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

This probably has been done before but.........................

Which is your most accurate watch (apart from radio controlled) and are the more expensive watches really more accurate?.......

This is mine..Birks Chrono, the Citizen movement never seems to miss a beat my most accurate watch by far.. ...... Happy Canada day to any fellow 'Canucks' out there!


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

This '99 military issued CWC diver (so called SBS, but used by Royal Marines and others I gather) - accurate to within a second or so a week despite having apparently had a good hard life -


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Accu2 Armour watch. It's always right


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Citizen is close to the mark.










Alexus


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really dont have a clue as I dont check, but I expect it would be either my RLT Chronometer or my CWC G10


----------



## mchammered (Jun 30, 2006)

My Blancpain Aqualung is +/- 2 seconds a day.

And Happy Canada Day to other Canucks as well


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

This Citizen bought from Index a few years ago,freeks me out with it's accuracy.

It always seems to be spot on.It would easily pass COSC tests.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Has to be my O&W M4. Only loses 2 or 3 per day but if I leave it crown up overnight, it gains them back. It was regulated by Roy before he sent it out and it's been a testament to him since.









A great watch.

Andrew.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

So how come we can't include radio controlled? I use my Casio Waveceptor to set all my mechanical watches by. It syncs every night and is always bang on to the second. I never use anything else as a time standard any more.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Running_man said:


> Has to be my O&W M4. Only loses 2 or 3 per day but if I leave it crown up overnight, it gains them back. It was regulated by Roy before he sent it out and it's been a testament to him since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My M2 is about the same and this one was originally from Roy but bought from anouther forumer on the sales forum ages ago.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

CWC G10, about half to one second plus per week.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My most accurate is probably my Seiko perpetual calendar 200m. I think the 8F35 movement is supposed to accurate to within +/- 20 seconds per year (or something like that). I don't keep a track of how good or bad it's doing I just take it as granted that it's somewhere near the correct time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did check about ten of my mechanical watches (with a mix of Russian, Swiss & Japanese movements) over a week sometime back, in different positions each day plus wearing each for a set time during the week, making sure to wind them all up at the same time each day and checking the time at noon and midnight then recording the results









I can`t remember which other watches I tested but this was the best (and still seems to be) being at most less the a second out after a week









*Poljot Sturmanskie Chronograph, cal31682, 25 Jewel Movement*


















BTW it was supplied by Roy which may have something to do with it


----------



## pcichosz (Jan 12, 2006)

In the quartz category, this Timex perpetual calendar is pretty good, some +1-2 seconds monthly.










Of all my mechanical watches, these two are clear winners:



















The ML has been running at a very stable rate of about +10-15 seconds/month since I bough it in the beginning of 2005. The Seiko, bought from Roy a few months ago, was regulated by my local Seiko watchmaker about 5 weeks ago, and has gained less than 5 seconds since then! Pretty impressive for a watch from the 70s.

Best wishes,

Pawel


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Got to be my G10 as it's the only watch that I always have going, it only looses about 5 seconds a month


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Quartz wise, this Perpetual Milemarker is supposed to be +/-10 seconds a year, I set it when I got it and to be honest, I've not checked it since, (a couple of months back), infact, I'll do that now <<pauses to go to watch box and check against radio controlled reference>> ...and its still bang on to the second. Useful bit of kit as a both a time reference and the true GMT functionality.










On the mech side of things, the handwindable/hacking 6R15 movement in this Seiko Spirit is remarkable. It basically gains about a second a day on the wrist and can be pulled back overnight by resting it. It did this for something like 11 or 12 weeks non stop until infact I got bored and fancied a change. From what I've heard this is pretty typical of watches with this movement..










Rgds

Rich


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

In the quartz corner










As for mechanical, my Explorer is shaping up nicely. I know I haven't had it long so can't leave it there. On reflection, my first AP Royal Oak was a good time keeper. Think that averaged 1-2 secs a week.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My most accurate quartz would be this...

*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Quartz,

Citizen Skyhawk -13 secs in 18 months

Mech.

PRS 2 (further fettled by our host) when worn regularly + 2 secs per week


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

My most accurate mechanical watch is this 'Astbury & Co' automatic


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess there's really a few categories here: Radio controlled, quartz and mechanicals.

On the quartz front my Tag Heuer Kirium F1 stays on the mark even when it's been on battery saving mode for a week or more.

I only have the one mechanical at the moment, which is a Rado Purple Horse with 25 jewel automatic movement. Seems to keep great time while in use although I don't check it regularly as it tends to only be worn for a day or two at a time.

Matt


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> I guess there's really a few categories here: Radio controlled, quartz and mechanicals.
> 
> On the quartz front my Tag Heuer Kirium F1 stays on the mark even when it's been on battery saving mode for a week or more.
> 
> ...


I think my moonwatch is my most accurate mechanical... never seems to deviate from +2s a day. Pretty good for a 21500bph watch.

-- Tim


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

In the quartz corner here I bought a Seiko 200m Chrono from Roy about three months ago or so but when I got it I thought it was a bit small so put it in my watch box and haven't looked at it until tonight...WTF???

It is absolutely spot on still with the AC I set it with on that first day...not a second out, I am gobsmacked really......a Â£70 cheapy with that accuracy









Having said that I also have a Citizen Nighthawk I bought from fleabay a few months ago just after the Seiko, I got that one because of the second time zone feature but found it was too small (not the watch, thats bloody massive!








) to read the 24hr registar, so that stayed in its original box, just checked that tonight as well and that also is second perfect







I am so annoyed......I really like mechanicals but these quartz are something special I'll concede









Oh well back to my SMP GMT which only gains about a second a day









Best regards David


----------



## dirtbag (Jul 1, 2006)

In the quartz category, my most accurate watch is a Citizen Eco-Drive GMT

(+6 sec/month). This is a very nice watch.

In the mechanical category, my Marcello C. Nettuno 3 keeps time at +1.5-2.0 seconds per day.

I love this one.

Oz


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been amazed by my two week old Seiko Marine Master 300. On and off my wrist during that time and it is still +/- ZERO. Best performing mechanical I have ever owned.


----------



## Beau (Jul 11, 2006)

I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but so far my RLT31 is gaining just 1 second a day. My COSC-certified Eterna Super Kontiki Chronometer, which had been my most accurate watch, consistently loses 2 seconds a day. Looks like I may have a new champion. I have yet to try it in differnt positions overnight--I may yet get it to even out.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa 600T-Graph at +3 seconds a day


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Beau said:


> I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but so far my RLT31 is gaining just 1 second a day. My COSC-certified Eterna Super Kontiki Chronometer, which had been my most accurate watch, consistently loses 2 seconds a day. Looks like I may have a new champion. I have yet to try it in differnt positions overnight--I may yet get it to even out.


**New Member Alert**

Welcome aboard Beau - I hope we are going to see some pics of these beauties at some point!


----------



## Beau (Jul 11, 2006)

nickk said:


> Beau said:
> 
> 
> > I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but so far my RLT31 is gaining just 1 second a day. My COSC-certified Eterna Super Kontiki Chronometer, which had been my most accurate watch, consistently loses 2 seconds a day. Looks like I may have a new champion. I have yet to try it in differnt positions overnight--I may yet get it to even out.
> ...


Thanks! I am going to try to get hold of a decent macro lens soon. I may try my hand a review then.


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

Easily it's my new Seiko 5 100 M automatic watch that only gains a couple of seconds per day.....

My Webpage


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Must and should be my Casio MTG910D 2VER

known as the MI3

Regards

Jacob


----------



## Ivan (Oct 23, 2006)

Bill,

Do you know what movements are inside these Astbury watches...? I have one that I picked from the Bay and to tell you the truth is very very very accurate... it gains a minute in a span of 4-5 days... that's not bad for a watch that's $70 USD... I wish I had a picture so you can see it... it's similar to yours, but instead of a power reserve indicator it has two retrograde second hands (each of 30 secs.). Real nice, I wear it almost every day.









Would you happen to know what movement is inside these watches...

Thanks!

-Ivan.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

williamsat said:


> My most accurate mechanical watch is this 'Astbury & Co' automatic


What's this company like, they have quite a few nice looking models on fleabay? Also as Ivan asked do you know the movement?

Thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine has got to be my G10


















As for the others I never have them running long enough


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Has to be this - just never seems to miss a beat! (well that comment is an invitation for disaster!!














)










Sorry not a very good pic............will do better next time!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Mechanical watches, that would be my Seamaster GMT, about +1 per day on the wrist. The only quartz I have is radio-controlled, so I think that'd be called cheating...


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

My O & W Cougar II gains about 5 seconds a week. When it was new it gained about 2 secs a day, but its been at its current level of accuracy for the last year.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Has to be my RLT '69 at a rate of +/- 2 s per day.

Andrew.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

greyowl said:


> are the more expensive watches really more accurate?.......


My Rolex GMTMaster wouldn't support that thought. It's a good watch and I like it a lot but it isn't as accurate as some of the "lesser" ones I have.


----------

